# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ինֆորմատիկա առարկան առանց համակարգչային սենյակի

## mnowak

Ողջույն բոլոր էքստրեմալ կրթության սիրահարներին կամ էքստրեմալ կրթությունը հարգողներին  :Cool: 

Այս թեման "Ինֆորմատիկա առարկան առանց պրոյեկտոր"-ի շարունակությունն է, ու քանի որ այն միքանի բաներով տարբերվումա նախորդից, ես որոշեցի նորը ստեղծեմ որ չխառնվի ու նաև տեսանելի լինի:

Հիմնական հարց՝ *Ինչպե՞ս դասավանդել "ինֆորմատիկա" առարկան եթե* -

1 - Կա դասասենյակ որտեղ (հաշվի առնելով որ դասարանում միջինը սովորում են 25-30 աշակերտ) չկան համապատասխան քանակով նստարաններ
2 - Դասարանում կա SmartBoard բայց չկա պրոյեկտոր (ու նույնիսկ պրոյեկտորը առաստաղին ֆիկսելու սարք*)
3 - Դասարանում որոշ սեղաններին կան դրված համակարգիչնեչ ... դե ո՞նց կան ... ուղակի կան, բայց աշակերտների համար նախատեսված ընդհանուր 5-ից 3-ը չեն աշխատում (մեկում կոշտ սկավառակը ու DVD-ROM-@ չեն աշխատում, մյուսում բացումես մեջից միքանի տառական են հայհոյելով դուրս վազում, երրորդում կոշտ սկավառակ ուղակի չկա, իսկ սնուցման բլոկի լարերի կեսը ուղակի կտրած է)
3,1 - Համակարգիչները որոնք աշխատում են ... ո՞նց են աշխատում, ուղակի միանում են ու Windows XP համակարգա միանում բայց՝ մեկի RAM@ մոտ 1 գիգ լինելով, ունի 40 գիգանոց կոշտ սկավառակ, մյուսը 320 RAM-ով 80 գիգ դիսկով:
4 - չնայած նրան որ հանձնարարված է դասավանդել ըստ ծրագրի (որում առկա են այնպիսի ծրագրեր ինչպիսինն են Adobe Photoshop-ը և CorelDraw-ը) նույնիսկ եթե ես օգտագործեմ եղած 2 "համակարգիչը" տեղադրելով ծրագրերի առավելագույն հին տարբերակները դրանք դասի կեսը միայն կբեռնվեն ...
5 - վերադառնալով 3 և 3,1 կետերին լրացնեմ որ համակարգիչների կամ "համակարգիչների" քանակությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի համարել (նույնիսկ) բավարար 25-30 աշակերտ ունեցող դասարանների համար: 

Հա՛ մոռացա ասեմ թե ինչ կա էլ սենյակում - տողավոր ԽՍՀՄ կամ ՌԽՖՍՀ գրատախտակ


*Եվ այսպես հարգելի ֆորումականներ, լարելով ծեր ֆանտազիան առավելագույն ձևով ի՞չպես խորհուրդ կտաք հետևելով հանրակրթական ստանդարտով ծրագրին, ինֆորմատիկայի դաս անց կացնել նման պայմաններում*:

Էս դեպքում ինձ չի թվում որ ճիշտա ասել թե դպրոցը ունի համակարգչային սենյակ, ճիշտա ասել՝ դպրոցն ունի սենյակ որտեղ կան "համակարգիչներ"

*-հետևություն և փաստ՝ պատվիրել են և տարել մեկ այլ սենյակում այլ նպատակների համար օգտագործման

----------


## mnowak

Այս գրառումը վերաբերվում է մեկ այլ դպրոցին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գրածդ էն անեկդոտին ա նման։ «Առանց ջրի լողավազանում լավ պարապենք, հետո ջուրը կլցնենք»

----------


## mnowak

> Գրածդ էն անեկդոտին ա նման։ «Առանց ջրի լողավազանում լավ պարապենք, հետո ջուրը կլցնենք»


Միանշանակ էտ ա, բայց մի տարբերությամբ - սա իրականություննա որը լուծումա պահանջում ... կամել հումորով լուծում

----------


## Աթեիստ

1. Թեթևացնել սիստեման, անջատելով սաղ անպետք սերվիսները։ Էդ վիճակում սիստեման օգտագործում ա 80մբ ՌԱՄ։ Ջնջվում ա անտիվիրուսը (եթե կա), դրա փոխարեն դրվում ա Shadow defender։
 Դրվում են գրաֆիկական ծրագրերի հին տարբերակները՝ որոնք հանգիստ և կտեղավորվեն 40Գբ-ի վրա, և կաշխատեն 320մբ ՌԱՄ-ով։

2. Կազմել ցուցակ էն դետալների, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են, մնացած կոմպերը աշխատեցնելու համար։ Երբեմն ղեկավարությունը չի պատկերացում, որ ասենք էս կոմպը կանգնած ա, որտև դրանում պակասում ա մի հատ 5000 դրամանոց սնուցման բլոկ։
2ա. Ի՞նչ DVD-ROM 2015թվին։

3. Ստացված քանակի կոմպերով սովորեցնել էն, ինչ պահանջվում ա ծրագրով։

Ի՞նչ կա ծրագրում, որ էսքանով հնարավոր չի անել։

----------

insider (19.03.2015)

----------


## keyboard

ասել Աթեիստի, էշոծյանական ծրագիր ա, մեկը դպրոցում իմ երեխում ֆոտոշոփ կամ քորել սովորացնի, տատուն ու մորքուրին իրար կողք ֆոտոշոփով *Մ*ինետկա կսարքեմ կբաժանեմ իրա տնեցիքին։
Լիքը երեխեք կան համակարգչից օգտվել չգիտեն, ֆոտոշոփ են սովորացնում։
Դպրոցում ինֆորմատիկան, բացի հաակարգչին ծանոթացնելուց ու դրա հնարավորությունների ուսումնասիրությունից ուրիշ ոչինչով չպիտի զբաղվի։

----------

mnowak (19.03.2015), Կաթիլ (19.03.2015)

----------


## mnowak

*Աթեիստ* - ասա ինձ խնդրեմ, 2 հազիվ շնչող համակարգչով ... կամ եթե հերթական անգամ վերակենդանացրած 5 չխկլիկով ... ո՞նց ա կարելի կամ հնարավոր 25-30 աշակերտին պրակտիկ աշխատանք տալ: Չէմ հիշացնում որ պրոյեկտոր չկա ... այսինքն ես ամեն մեկից պետքա ինքս մոտենամ ... 

keyboard - մեռսա , սատկեցի  :LOL:  սաղ ճիշտա: Հիմա բլոգ եմ գրում որտեղ հենց էտ հարցերը կան:

----------


## mnowak

Գնահատեք իմ առաջին բլոգը  :Smile: 

http://www.akumb.am/entry.php/1617-%...A4%D5%A1%D5%BD

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Աթեիստ* - ասա ինձ խնդրեմ, 2 հազիվ շնչող համակարգչով ... կամ եթե հերթական անգամ վերակենդանացրած 5 չխկլիկով ... ո՞նց ա կարելի կամ հնարավոր 25-30 աշակերտին պրակտիկ աշխատանք տալ: Չէմ հիշացնում որ պրոյեկտոր չկա ... այսինքն ես ամեն մեկից պետքա ինքս մոտենամ ... 
> 
> keyboard - մեռսա , սատկեցի  սաղ ճիշտա: Հիմա բլոգ եմ գրում որտեղ հենց էտ հարցերը կան:


դասի վարման օրինակ
1. 5 րոպե պատասխանել նախորդ դասից մնացածա հարցերին
2. 15 րոպե պատահական ընտրված մարդկանց հարցեր տալ ու ստուգել տեսական ու պրակտիկ գիտելիքները
3. Եվս 5 րոպե պատասխանել նոր առաջացած հարցերին (ձև չի չառաջանա)
4. 25 րոպե բացատրել նոր նյութը, իմ արդեն ասած ծրագրով (Netop School) պատկերn ուղարկելով 2 մոնիտորներին:

Քանի որ էսօր դժվար ա գտնել տուն, որ կոմպ չունենա, դասը սովորոում են տանը։ Ով տանը չունի, դասի ժամանակ դրանք նստում են կոմպերի դիմաց։
բացի այդ խորհուրդ կտամ ուշադրություն դարձնել Астер ծրագրին։ Ծրագիրը հնարավորություն ա տալիս մի կոմպին միացնել մինչև 6 մոնիտոր, ստեղնաշար, մուկ ու ստանալ 6աշխատանքային տեղ։
Ձեր դեպքում 2-րդ կոմպի վրա ավելացվում ա RAM, երկուսին էլ դրվում ա ամենաստից վիդեոքարտ, որ տույլ կտա գոնե 2 մոնիտոր միացնել, ու կոմպերի քանակը արդեն կրկնակի կավելանա։

----------

insider (19.03.2015)

----------


## mnowak

*Աթեիստ* - մինիմալիստական մոտեցումա սա ինչքան հասկանում եմ: Ուղակի եթե նման կերպ վարվեմ, սենյակին երբևէ նորմալ կոմպ չի առնվի/տրվի, և այլն և այլն ...  :Smile: 

http://nasa-teacher.livejournal.com/

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Աթեիստ* - մինիմալիստական մոտեցումա սա ինչքան հասկանում եմ: Ուղակի եթե նման կերպ վարվեմ, սենյակին երբևէ նորմալ կոմպ չի առնվի/տրվի, և այլն և այլն ...

----------

insider (19.03.2015), Tiger29 (19.03.2015)

----------


## keyboard

Արտ, ես քեզ վաղը հրավիրում եմ ճաշի, սթրեսից հանելու, յուրօրինակ սպագետտի ուտենք   :LOL:

----------


## mnowak

թեմայի շատ գայթակղիչ վերջաբան էր  :Smile:

----------


## antranigv

Հեյ, չնայած որ ես այստեղ նորեկ եմ, բայց ցանկանում եմ մտքերս արտայայտել այս հարցում, ու ինչ որ տեղ լուծում ունեմ, բայց մի քանի կէտերից է այն կախուած։

1) ո՞ր դասարանի համար է այն պէտք։
2) հետաքրքրուա՞ծ երեխաներ են ՏՏ ոլորտով՝ ծրագրաւորում, գրաֆֆիկա, թէ՞ իրենց համար կարգիչը այն paint ծրագիրն է (։
3) կամաւորների տեղ ունէ՞ք դպրոցում։

անձնական կարծիք մը՝ հին կարգիչ չի լինում, լինում է չաղ Օպերացիոն Համակարգ։ մի անգամից ասեմ, որ վերնագիրը կարդալով, ուզում էի մտնել եւ ասել՝ բա եթէ չկայ կարգիչ, ապա թող տեսական անցնեն։ բայց փաստօրէն լաւ էլ 320 MB RAMով կարգիչ կայ, միւսը 1 ԳԲ ունի, 4 GB ներքին յիշողութիւնը՝ էհե՜յ, ես տարիներով կ'օգտագործեմ այն ։Ճ հա մէկ էլ՝ իմ ասածը լրիւ այլ ուղղութիւն է տանելու կրթական «համակարգից»  :Wink: 

ուրեմն՝ նախ, ինձ թւում է թէ պէտք է տեղադրել ԳՆՈւ/Լինուքս, դրանք չաղ չեն, ես հիմայ սա գրում եմ 140MB ռամ ունեցող սարքից, ԳՆՈւ/Լինուքս եմ քշում։ սա նախ եւ առաջ աշակետներին կ'օգնի կարծատիպերից դուրս գալ։ կարող ենք տարբեր տեսակներ տեղադրել, ասենք մէկը՝ Ubuntu-mate, միւըս՝ Fedora-ների տեսակներ, ինչու չէ կարող եմ գալ եւ Հայաստանեան ՕՀ տեղադրել՝ Արաքս ՕՀ։

բայց այս դէպքում հաստատ չեն աշխատի ֆոտոշոպով, այլ GIMP-ով, նման է ֆոտոշոպին, բայց ազատ է, բայց ես աւելի լաւ միտք ունեմ  :Wink: 

բայց ինչո՞ւ այդպիսի գրաֆիկա սովորեցնել։ ես երբ սիրիայում էի, 7-րդ դասարանում անցնում էինք Pascal ծրագրաւորման լեզուն, որը, ի դէպ՝ շա՜տ լաւ է մօտեցնում երեխաներին դէպի ծրագրաւորում, չե՞նք կարող այն սովորեցնել, կամ հնարաւոր է նաեւ Python սկրիպտային ծրագրաւորման լեզուն սովորեցնել։ բայց մէկ է՝ պէտք է կրթական «համակարգից» դուրս գալ այդ դէպքում։

առաջարկում եմ նաեւ Ինսթիգեյթ ընկերութեան կողմից պատրաստուած Aghues (աղուես) եւ Kria (Կրեայ/KTurtle) ծրագրերը։ իրենց համար կան գրքեր ե՛ւ աշակերտների ե՛ւ դասատուների համար, մի գուցէ կապուէք Ինստիգեյթի հե՞տ (։

սա զուտ իմ կարծիքն է, թէ ես ինչ կ'անէի, հա մէկ էլ՝ որ ՀՀում լինեմ, կարող եմ ես գալ ես տեղադրել ՕՀները, ինչու չէ նաեւ կամաւոր դաս տամ (։

----------

John (16.04.2015), Աթեիստ (15.04.2015)

----------


## mnowak

ես բարեհաջող ազատվեցի հայաստանյան աբսուրդ կրթական սֆերայից ու դա կլինի ինձ դաս որ 2-րդ անգամ նույնը չանեմ ... 
Հայաստանում չաշխատեմ որպես ուսուցիչ

----------

